# Horses chewing treated fencing



## Knelson (Jan 25, 2016)

Hello, we're new to keeping and caring for horses. I would like to build the pasture fencing using treated wood. If the horses chew on it, will that harm them?
Thank you


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome! Personally I would use untreated wood and horses that are cribbers usually chew wood. I would put a electric wire right above the wood so if the horse went to crib it would get a little shock and not want to crib. If the horse did chew the wood I don't think it would *hurt *but I would not use it. The chemicals are not good for the horses.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_*WELCOME to the forum....

*_Although it sounds good to say no to pressure treated wood it doesn't make financial sense.
To invest in lumber that will not last long exposed to elements of weather or urine and such just is...well, not the smartest use of hard-earned money..._yes my opinion.

_Untreated lumber lasts around 7-10 years at most in posts I was told. 
Treated lumber...well, let me just say I have treated posts in place now for 18 years and they are as strong as the day they were put in the ground. My pt top rail of my pasture fence is 8 years old and in great shape, near new but weathered looking condition.
However if I had a wood chewer or cribber I would rather string that electric strand to protect and discourage "tasting" if at all possible.
Since you say this is for your pasture I would hope your horses are more interested in tasting the grass than the fence line...:wink:

CCA, the "old" pressure treated wood was made with a form of arsenic in it... Today arsenic is _not_ used in the US except possibly in some agricultural lumber applications...ask the business where you would be making your purchase exactly which form of treatment in used in "their" wood...they will know and tell you.

Here...a article from some experts...
_http://ker.equinews.com/article/using-treated-wood-horse-fencing

_And some information that most don't realize that pressure treated today is not the same as pressure treated of yesteryear. 
It is also different in Canada than in the US so depending upon where you live read this carefully..._
Is Pressure Treated Wood Dangerous?
:runninghorse2:
_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Mine have all tasted it and leave it alone. Most of the treated posts when in about 1989 and are still solid. Hand pick your posts and reject any with knots. That's where they'll break.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Luv equins said:


> Welcome! Personally I would use untreated wood and horses that are cribbers usually chew wood. I would put a electric wire right above the wood so if the horse went to crib it would get a little shock and not want to crib. If the horse did chew the wood I don't think it would *hurt *but I would not use it. The chemicals are not good for the horses.


I find that wood chewing and cribbing are unrelated problems. None of the cribbers I've observed actually chew on the wood, and though the act of cribbing does wear the wood down over time, they aren't consuming it. Wood chewers will damage it much more quickly, and in many cases are actually ingesting the wood.

In either case, I definitely prefer a line of hot wire at the top of most fencing types to keep horses from cribbing, chewing, rubbing, and barging through fencing. Fences last a lot longer when the horses don't get in the habit of touching them


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Cribbing and wood chewing are two entirely different things. 

Cribbing is a vice where horses grab the top of a fence with their upper incisors, pull down and back and suck air into their stomachs.

Wood chewing is where horses actually chew on and eat the wood. It is usually caused by boredom (to some extent) like in horses that are stalled or penned and get too little exercise. Mostly, wood chewing it is caused by a lack of the right minerals. We have seen it most often in horses eating grass hay and grain or grass pasture and they lack Calcium (Ca). These same horses will eat the bark off of trees and kill them, especially Cottonwood, Poplar, Willow and other soft deciduous trees. Switching to a good loose mineral with 3 to 5 times more Ca than Phosphorus (P) in it will get them to stop overnight.

It only makes good economical sense to use treated wood. Naturally hard posts, like those that are cut Bois d'arc or cedar work very well. If a person wants a 'prettier' fence and want to use pressure treated 'milled' lumber and posts, then by all means use pressure treated wood. 

We have used old motor oil for many years to treat milled wood. It will make a trailer floor last many more years. We have also used it in stalls to keep horses confined to them from chewing the barn down. The worst problem is with horse forced to be on stall rest from an injury. They can literally eat a barn or corral to the ground if the wood is not treated.


----------



## Luv equins (Oct 10, 2014)

verona1016 said:


> I find that wood chewing and cribbing are unrelated problems. None of the cribbers I've observed actually chew on the wood, and though the act of cribbing does wear the wood down over time, they aren't consuming it. Wood chewers will damage it much more quickly, and in many cases are actually ingesting the wood.
> 
> In either case, I definitely prefer a line of hot wire at the top of most fencing types to keep horses from cribbing, chewing, rubbing, and barging through fencing. Fences last a lot longer when the horses don't get in the habit of touching them


Yeah hot or electric is what I meant...


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Knelson said:


> Hello, we're new to keeping and caring for horses. I would like to build the pasture fencing using treated wood. If the horses chew on it, will that harm them?
> Thank you


Do not use green treated wood. it is cured with salt and the horses will eat it quickly. brown treated is best for horse fencing.


----------

